

Wealthier people are less honest than lower classes - yangez
http://www.spring.org.uk/2012/04/do-posh-people-cheat-more-than-the-lower-classes.php

======
steventruong
Driving a more expensive vehicle is not an indication of being wealthier. In
the Millionaire Next Door, there were arguments showing that there are many
wealthy people who live modest lifestyles and those who own expensive,
luxurious items, were often living paycheck to paycheck. I think jumping the
conclusion here base on cost of the vehicle or vehicle type is wrong.

I know plenty of wealthy people who drive Priuses (far from the luxury vehicle
you expect) as well as a slew of other older, common used vehicles on the
road. Plus one study is not a good indication to argue such.

